# If my draw length is 29", how long should i get my arrows cut?



## s72 (Jan 23, 2011)

I cut mine 28 and one quarter


----------



## robbbinhoodx (Feb 25, 2010)

it depends on the arrows you choose, you need at least 1/4" of arrow overhang on the rest. so you can probably shoot an arrow that's about 28 1/4 for rests that are set up normally. and go all the way up to full length 36" arrows for indoor. i would suggest 1" of overhang on your rest. 1st thing you need to do is determine the length you want, then find an arrow that's spined for your draw weight, and cam harshness. 

what is your bow and draw weight?


----------



## MonsterElk6X6 (Mar 4, 2012)

If it were me I would get them cut at 30, but thats just cause I use bhs and need some space...you could get them a little shorter if your just using field points.


----------



## Bone2bWild (Jun 30, 2006)

Depends on your choice of rest and broadheads. If you're ever going to be interested int he gobbler
Guillotine be sure your arrows are sufficiently long hat the head will not contact the shelf or your hand while drawn. At full draw my arrows stick out about a 1/4 Inc beyond the shelf not including the BH, but I don't use he guillotine heads either if so I'd add another half inch. But that's just me.
Happy shooting/ hunting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hisnheroutdoors (May 19, 2008)

depends on what your shooting for a broadhead if you are gonna shoot them for hunting,something like the smoke ramcat BH 1.5 cut you may want the arrow to come out past the arrow shelf


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks for all the replies, my setup is strictly for hunting and i plan to shoot ramcats, nap spitfire edges and maybe some swhackers. i want to get them cut to where i can use field points and switch to broadheadsto see if they fly like the field tips. 

im shooting 65lbs.

based on this information, should i just get them cut at 30 to be good for both field tips and broadheads?

thanks


----------



## B3AV3R (Apr 19, 2006)

Mine are usually one to two inches shorter than my draw length, depending upon which arrow rest I'm using.


----------



## s.ga.bowhunter (Nov 27, 2007)

I shoot Rocky Mountain Titanium broadhead and my draw is 29.5, my bow is z7mag and my arrow is cut 28.5. My Drenalin is same draw and arrows cut 28.25


----------



## bowhunter174t (Jan 24, 2011)

I would suggest to go to you local shop with all your equipment, get one cut about 1 inch past your rest, put an insert in and you broadhead on. see how close it sits to your riser. If your bow is tuned well your center shot should give you plenty of clearance but its always good to have everything put on with one arrow, before you get a dozen cut, and not like it.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

wouldnt go any shorter than 28, but if you want to be very certain then get them 28.5, if you want longer so BHs are out further then go 29.5 With you saying you use 65lb what weight points are you gonna use??? you wanna get right spine for your setup vs a certain arrow length


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

dwagoner said:


> wouldnt go any shorter than 28, but if you want to be very certain then get them 28.5, if you want longer so BHs are out further then go 29.5 With you saying you use 65lb what weight points are you gonna use??? you wanna get right spine for your setup vs a certain arrow length



ill be using 100 grain points or broadheads. i was told to look for a spine around 350 and between 8 - 9 gpi.

when measuring arrows do you measure from the beginning of the nock or do you start where the nock goes into the arrow?


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

arrow rest would be a nap apache and a qad hdx


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Depends on the rest and what you like. Some guys want the arrow hanging over and out past the bow. I cut my 1" shorter than my draw. The arrows do not hang out away from the bow of course but thats how I like it. if your going to shoot Ramcats you may want them long becasue those things can hit your shelf depending on your center shot.


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

ttt


----------



## spike camp (Jun 2, 2008)

It all depends on your specs and getting your arrows to have proper spine for good flight and broadhead tuning.

For example...I am a 29/70 and I shoot .300 spine arrows cut to 27.5" raw shafts. 

Your specs(29/65) and using .350 spine arrows you will probably be a little under spined even with them cut as short as possible.
If your set on using .350's I would personally cut them to 27.5" carbon to carbon and use 100 grain heads.

I believe a more optimal spine would be .340 for your specs.


----------



## bucktrout (Oct 29, 2003)

i'm 29 and cut my GT xt's to 28 and shoot on all my bows 6 inch to 8 inch brace height. just fine with broad heads


----------



## eyeswideopen (May 10, 2011)

My draw is 29". I get mine cut to be 27 1/8" from valley of nock to the end of the insert. I have a QAD HDX on both bows. Stiffens up the spine without having to shoot a heavier spined arrow. Longer arrows than needed = weaker spine.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

The correct answer is to cut them to the length that creates the proper spine for your setup. A good pro shop should have an advanced software program to help you figure this out, or you can download one for $25 or so.


----------



## tcarter86 (Jan 31, 2012)

thanks guys, i guess i just need to go to the shop and let them help me out. from the charts on the arrow websites, i think i need to stay around the 340 or 350 spine area.


----------



## kleenkeel (Dec 5, 2011)

29" draw with 30" arrows.


----------



## mrbillbrown (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm 29" draw & use a QAD HD rest & cut my CF Xweave Pro 300's to 27.25". I shoot Spitfire 85g BH & 75g FP. Works like a charm out of all my bows.


----------

